# Privacy pine trees, which kind?



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have been thinking about installing a row of pine trees in the front of my house to hide part of the chain link fence and provide a bit more privacy to my back yard. I am not sure what kind I need or what their name is. I know I don't want them to grow to big. I would like them to remain fairly slim and easy to maintain. These trees would be facing the street, so I don't want them to grow so big that they will cause problems with the neighbors. Is there any pine trees that will remain no larger than 14 feet?


----------



## Michblaze02 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/ThujaGiant1.htm These look like the ones that are already at our house. Look like these can reach 20ft though, not sure if that would be too big for ya.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is my post in the thread titled"Looking for some fast growing trees" .Same applies here.
Join Date: Sep 2007
Location: Upstate,NY
Posts: 98 










I think you'd be hard pressed to beat ***** Arborvitae(Thuja Occidentalis) for what you are trying to do. I had 20 on my lot line and just planted an additional 10. Hardy,fast growing,fairly inexpensive,attractive evergreen foliage and other than planting properly and starting them off with some good organic slow release fertilizer( Milorganite) -NO maintenance. I planted first 20 I mentioned in 1989,5 feet apart.The tallest are now 20 feet tall and they completely block out the house on the other side from them.I have not had one bit of problem with them. Check em' out.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

The Thuja "Green Giant" arborvitae that michblazeo2 gave the link to are very similar but grow really fast and may get too big for you.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

white29 said:


> I think you'd be hard pressed to beat ***** Arborvitae(Thuja Occidentalis) for what you are trying to do. I had 20 on my lot line and just planted an additional 10. Hardy,fast growing,fairly inexpensive,attractive evergreen foliage and other than planting properly and starting them off with some good organic slow release fertilizer( Milorganite) -NO maintenance. I planted first 20 I mentioned in 1989,5 feet apart.The tallest are now 20 feet tall and they completely block out the house on the other side from them.I have not had one bit of problem with them. Check em' out.


Do deer like these?

Added: How tall and wide are they supposed to get?


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good question on the deer. *****'s are supposed to be "deer resistant" and mine have not been bothered at all though I'm in deer country. However,the 10 that I just planted are further to the back of my lawn area(I've got five acres, two mowed) and closer to were the deer are. I bought some spray that's supposed to keep them away,we'll see. As far as size goes,I planted the first twenty in 1989. They were about two-three feet tall.The tallest ones are about twenty feet tall.They were planted five feet apart and are completely grown together so they look like one now.They are really good looking shrubs and require NO maintenance.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.musserforests.com/ - See them here under Arborvitae.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

white29 said:


> I've got five acres, two mowed


Me too. I've got a few arborvitae near the house and use deer away and they've not been eaten. I'm just looking for some more ideas or the wife will :whistling2:

Sorry to the op.


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Where do you live?*

As noted Thuja does not like the south. There would be other options


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

I looked over the thread and didn't see the south mentioned.? I wouldn't doubt that Thuja might not do well in Dixie considering that they seem to thrive in our colder temps. However,and unfortunately for people like me,it gets pretty hot and humid up here near Lake Ontario too. BTW,I'm using a product called *Liquid Fence *to keep the deer away, It's supposed to be good stuff,I'll let you know.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

gante said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been thinking about installing a row of pine trees in the front of my house to hide part of the chain link fence and provide a bit more privacy to my back yard. I am not sure what kind I need or what their name is. I know I don't want them to grow to big. I would like them to remain fairly slim and easy to maintain. These trees would be facing the street, so I don't want them to grow so big that they will cause problems with the neighbors. Is there any pine trees that will remain no larger than 14 feet?


WHERE are you located???


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

Scuba-
You need to yell louder. He didn't hear you!!!:laughing:


----------

